# Were you successful on your third cycle of NHS-funded IVF?



## beth01 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a couple who had a baby following their third round of NHS IVF treatment, to help illustrate a feature looking at the differences in provision across the country. You need to be available for a short phone interview and photographs, and crucially need to be living in an area where couples are still entitled to three cycles of treatment. Readbacks given and a small fee can be paid on publication. If you can help please email [email protected]


----------

